

The “Interstellar” review I wish I read first - seanwoodward
http://www.filmcomment.com/entry/film-of-the-week-interstellar-christopher-nolan

======
JoeAltmaier
It cheats; the characters are stupid; I felt sticky leaving the cinema.

Why go to immense effort to part your ship outside the orbit of a black hole
(yet somehow matching the orbit of a planet further in - which is impossible
in any inertial frame I can think of), so you can land a dingy on a planet
further in? Then get back and act surprised that while you spent 1 day on the
planet, the universe spent 20 years.

That was actually what they meant to do... so why act surprised? Then act
surprised that the ship had spent half its fuel over those 20 years keeping
the lights on? Why the urgency to land in the first place, when you knew it
would take years to return? A couple days thinking could have avoided all
that, and not wasted any time compared to those years. Maybe park the ship
around the planet, so it would age approximately the same as you ... and save
all that fuel, not to mention the wasted years of life of the guy who stayed
on board.

The so-called plot was exhausting, trying to keep my belief suspended. After a
while it was just inertia that kept me in my seat.

And the wasted talent, playing thankless roles that could have been omitted
without any effect on the movie. John Lithgow! Playing a taciturn grandfather,
with maybe 3 lines that made it out of the cutting room. Who dies 2/3 of the
way through, with an offhand comment by someone else on a video call, no death
scene, no farewall, no real purpose in the movie at all.

And the brother, another guy with maybe 3 lines total, no personality to speak
of, no reason to be in the movie. And the baffling decision to have the father
love the daughter, but care nothing for the son. And never address this in any
scene anywhere. Just let it go.

~~~
seanwoodward
I certainly felt cheated after seeing this movie. The Nolans spoiled audiences
with fantastic feats of imagination and well crafted storytelling. I did not
expect such a trite delivery worthy philosophical notions. I found it
interesting Chris Nolan is quoted basically saying don't try to think too much
when watching his movies, but much of his body of work is thoughtful and
thought provoking.

------
seanwoodward
Thanks to my sweetie for directing me here.

